# Old volt-meter



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

I got this meter given to me by a friend of mine who is into old mining antiques. This is a DC voltmeter used in the mines, Im not really sure of the time period or what the 2-pin base is for above the gauge. 

It has a 1 to 8 volt capacity, and it is a Weston Model 301, made by the Weston Electrical Instrument Corporation, Newark NJ


----------



## sparky.jp (May 1, 2009)

With that voltage range I'm guessing that this was used to check primary cell voltages. I'm also guessing that the two-pin socket may have been used for a light bulb (looks like it's wired in parallel with the meter), say a 6V bulb, which may have been for meter illumination and/or a secondary visual indication of voltage level (plus it would load the cell as well).


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

That range may be scaled to a much higher voltage. Not much use for a DCV meter that can only go to 8 volts. But I have never worked in a mine either.

It looks homemade too. Wooden mount? Maybe a panel mount meter?


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

I've got an old Weston meter as well. I looked it up on the interweb and found that Weston was the pretty much the guy who invented the ammeter. He's got about 300 patents to his name, and for a long time Weston meters were the standard. Here's a link if you'd like to read more about the company: http://weston.ftldesign.com/


----------

